# Tool Talk > Machines >  Snake arm robot for inspecting tunnel boring machine - GIF

## Jon

Snake arm robot for inspecting the cutting head of a tunnel boring machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jun 2, 2019),

jimfols (Jul 23, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jul 15, 2022),

Seedtick (Oct 3, 2017)

----------


## j.bickley

Jon,
No doubt that it's a very efficient inspection machine. Man, it gives me creeps. I saw something very similar like that in Steven Spielberg's movie "War of the Worlds".  :Headshake: 
---Joe

----------


## Frank S

Its slinky its slinky the wonderful world of toys everyone loves a slinky

----------


## Frank S

> Jon,
> No doubt that it's a very efficient inspection machine. Man, it gives me creeps. I saw something very similar like that in Steven Spielberg's movie "War of the Worlds". 
> ---Joe



I was thinking more of the movie The Abyss except from a water theme

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jun 2, 2019),

PJs (Oct 21, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 23, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/snake_robot_climbing_around_pipe.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Interesting, I know there must be a purpose for this uh thing but the need escapes me just now

----------


## owen moore

I see a new tree trimming service or a cat retrieval machine.

----------


## Jon

Snake climbing a rope.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jun 2, 2019),

baja (Jun 2, 2019),

rgsparber (Jun 1, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 1, 2019)

----------


## rgsparber

Thanks.... I think.

Rick

----------


## jdurand

Tesla snake

----------

Andyt (Jun 2, 2019),

baja (Jun 2, 2019),

high-side (Jun 2, 2019),

Jon (Jun 2, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 3, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Brown tree snakes were accidentally introduced in Guam, where they easily preyed on the native birds. The solution was to place bird nests on top of smooth poles. The snakes got around this with a lasso-style gripping technique that had not been seen before. Researchers noticed this and setup infrared cameras in an enclosure with smooth poles with rodents at their tops. 21-second video:




More: https://www.cell.com/current-biology...822(20)31763-2

----------

baja (Jul 12, 2022),

carloski (Jul 12, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jul 11, 2022)

----------

